# Paddock size



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey, I was wondering how much pasture or paddock space a large Shetland around 12 hands would need.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jan 30, 2019)

We have three paddock areas attached to the barn and the smallest outside area is about 30 ft. x 50 ft. This area is most often used by three of the older minis and they have plenty of room to walk around. I'd say it is a comfortable living area and one pony would certainly have enough room to move and stretch.

From each paddock area, the minis can enter the barn which is also separated into parts by heavy gates allowing for separate feeding areas as needed.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 30, 2019)

K, do you think that 800 square feet is enough? We will also have a full 2 acres to run around in once a day or so.


----------



## chandab (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok, so the horse will have 2 fenced acres to use part of the time? [If so, I'd make sure he/she gets to spend plenty of time in the bigger area.] I wouldn't go smaller than 25x50' for a drylot, if they will be spending quite a bit of time in the area (that's 1250 square feet, and probably a bit small for a 12H Shetland (it's the approximate size of my 36" mini stallion's run, summer he has a small grazing area in addition to his regular run). [800 square feet might be enough, but bigger is almost always better. 800 is 20x40', so my recommendation is a bit bigger, but that little bit could make a big difference in his happiness.]


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 30, 2019)

yeah OK i think that 800 square should be enough if it has access to the whole 2 acres part of the time right?
if not then is the issue the amount of food, exercise or what?
thanks.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 30, 2019)

Because the minimum pasture/ paddock size for a full size horse is generally 600 square feet, so wouldn't 800 square feet plus 2 acres be plenty big for a small horse?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 30, 2019)

lilly the pony girl said:


> if not then is the issue the amount of food, exercise or what?




Im not too sure what your asking in the above quote ? But ..............

My Minis are on about 2 acres of the 11 acres. There are 3 paddocks within this 2 acres. I also have one yard that I am able to confine one or separate if necessary due to illness or obesity.

One of the paddocks I am unable to use in winter as it just gets too wet. I like being able to rest some paddocks when they are over eaten.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 30, 2019)

What I meant by that was if you have a small paddock then will the pony be unhappy because of the exercise, the grass, or what?
Hopefully that makes more sense.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 30, 2019)

Not necessarily , just because your paddocks are smaller doesn't mean you will have an unhappy pony. There is a combination of many things that will make a happy pony. Exercise, good quality feed and love and attention. As I said in your other thread , a pasture mate will help too. There is heaps of other contributing factors to a happy pony, many relate to general care. Dentist, farrier, grooming etc. 

Where you live, are there any local clubs around that you could join??. Many first time horse owners gather really valuable info from these clubs and is often a great way to start out.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 31, 2019)

I have 10 and 11 hand ponies and my ideal dry lots for them are 60'x120'. They have sufficient exercise room in those corrals.

My 'sick or injured' pen is 24x40' and it is not large enough for a pony to get sufficient exercise.

I have a couple corrals that are more square, about 60'×60', and they are okay for a less energetic pony.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah but the 40 by 20 paddock is literally just for 20 percent of the day the whole rest of the day it will be on a whole 2 aceres of land


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 31, 2019)

How about 45 by 25? And remember this would only be for at night


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 31, 2019)

The rest of the day it would have a couple acres with its friends.


----------



## HomesteadFox (Jan 31, 2019)

If only for a portion of the day or at night that's fine. Remember that most things are not a 'rule'. You can make a lot of different situations work depending on how you manage it. I keep a 13.3 pony and a miniature in a 32 x 80 dry lot majority of the time. They get turnout, exercise ect and are completely content. I only have a 1/2 acre paddock for them for grass and running but its enough they can get a good gallop in. 
Also think lots of horses are stalled in 12x10 stalls daily, though I don't recommend that, every situation can work if you put the effort in. Your biggest thing will be picking manure to manage mud in the area.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jan 31, 2019)

k thanks


----------

